# 28" gt's



## Bullfighter (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Gibt es hier irgendwo eine auflistung von 28" Rädern die GT produziert hat?
Ich suche nämlich ein GT RR oder änliches in 28" mit Triple Trangle (ganz wichtig).

Ich habe mir als Jugendlicher aus meinem Konfirmationsgeld ein neues GT Outpost Trail gekauft, das war 1995. 
Bin sowas von stolz gewesen auf das Teil und wurde mit dem GT Virus inviziert.
Habe das Bike sehr lange gefahren bis ich ein Auto hatte u.s.w (den Rahmen habe ich heute noch, 
der Rest hats leider nicht überlebt. )
Da ich einen Beruf habe in dem man viel sitzt habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein neues Fahrrad gekauft zum ausgleich. 
Ein Fully MTB von Bulls, da das GT ja keine Federung hatte wollte ich jetzt vorn und hinten eine.
Ist aber nicht das richtige für mich da ich überwiegend nur auf der Straße fahre.
Irgendwie kommt jetzt dieser GT Virus wieder hoch weil das einfach durchs Triple Trangle die schönsten sind. 
Deshalb suche ich jetzt wieder eins, es soll ein 28" Fitness bzw ein Speedbike werden. 
Da ich aber solange raus war habe ich keine Ahnung was GT so gebaut hat.
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
Eine Liste mit Bildern und Daten wie BJ von-bis und Material wär echt super.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.
MfG Marcel


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juli 2010)

Hier gibt es z.B. ein 28" GT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150466380790&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trekking-Cross-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item335edd28bc
oder neu hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-GTR-Series-2-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eae6751c3
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-GTR-Series-3-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eae6751de
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-GTR-Carbon-Pr...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eae6751fa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (14. Juli 2010)

Danke GT-Sassy für den Tip 
Das habe ich auch schon gefunden, das Bike sieht aber ziemlich klein aus.
Ich bin ca. 1,90m groß.
Da steht auch leider nichts übers alter.
Die anderen haben ja das magische Dreieck nicht.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2010)

Hast du dich schon mal durch mtb-kataloge.de gewühlt, da solltest du schon einiges an Information finden?


----------



## oldman (14. Juli 2010)

was du brauchst, ist ein gt peace 29er. hat triple triangle, ist aus stahl und hat ne starrgabel.


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hast du dich schon mal durch mtb-kataloge.de gewühlt, da solltest du schon einiges an Information finden?


Ja die Infos werden mich auf jeden fall weiterbringen
Gibts auch noch Kataloge von nach 1998?
 [FONT="]
 [/FONT]
[quote="oldman, post: 7356672"]was du brauchst, ist ein gt peace 29er. hat triple triangle, ist aus stahl und hat ne starrgabel.[/quote]
Ne tut mir leid so ein 29" MTB gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Zu welcher Rehmengröße würdet ihr mir den raten?
Da ich mit meinen noch 100kg kein Leichtgewicht bin würde ich gern wissen welches Material für mich besser geeignet ist 
Titan, Alu oder Stahl? GT hat ja alles anzubieten.
Das würde die Suche für mich etwas eingrenzen und erleichtern.
  [FONT="]


 [/FONT]


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2010)

GT Virage:





21" Rahmen (größer gabs glaub ich nicht), Bj 97, 7005 Al, Canti Bremsen, aktueller Aufbau hat ca. 10,7 Kg, Aufbau wurde hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429417 gepostet.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## redsandow (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## redsandow (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## Bullfighter (17. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> GT Virage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes GT mir persönlich gefällts mit der Starrgabel am besten.
Das Peace Tour ist nicht so mein ding. 
Der Rahmen sieht zudoll nach MTB aus.
Hat jemand einen GT Katalog von 2004 als PDF für mich?


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2010)

Leider wird das Problem sein, das Virage zu bekommen, habe noch kein weiteres in D gesehen. Schön wenns gefällt und wenn Du eins suchst: Viel Erfolg und Glück bei der Jagd!!

Fitness/Speedbike kommt ganz gut hin von der Charakteristik, es wurde damals als sportlicher Tourer/Treckingbike verkauft. Der Rahmen ist bockhart und gibt jeden Kieselstein unvermittelt weiter.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (29. Juli 2010)

So ich schreibe mal hier weiter.
Habe heute Bilder gemacht, hoffe man kann was erkennen.
Das ist mein Bulls Wild Cup 2


Und hier mein erster Erfolg von meiner Suche
56er GT ZR1.0 Bj.?
Im Hintergrund sieht man mein altes GT Outpost Trail
(was davon noch übrig ist)

Hier erkennt man das der Lack leider nicht mehr der beste ist
Ich werds woll pulvern lassen


----------



## lyteka (29. Juli 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Und hier mein erster Erfolg von meiner Suche
> 56er GT ZR1.0 Bj.?



Sicher, das es ein 56er ist?


----------



## Bullfighter (30. Juli 2010)

Da bin ich mir 100% sicher.
In der Nähe der Rahmennummer ist ne große 56 zu sehen.


----------



## Bullfighter (3. August 2010)

Endlich!
Bin jetzt im Besitz eines kompletten GT Rennrads.
Ist das GT Strike in 58 geworden.
Der Zustand ist super aber ich werds woll noch ein bisschen verfeinern.
Das einzige was mich stört ist das die Decals nicht mehr richtig halten.
Weiß jemand wo man sowas neu bekommt?
Hab auch gleich Bilder gemacht.


----------



## lyteka (3. August 2010)

Na dann, Glückwunsch.
Sieht gut aus 
Wie passt es nun mit der Größe?


----------



## Bullfighter (5. August 2010)

Hallo
Von der größe her passt es gut. 
Das Oberrohr hat die richtige Höhe bzw. es passt zu meiner Schrittlänge, 
aber größer darf es wirklich nicht sein.
Habe gestern mal ein Paar Teile ans ZR 1.0 geschraubt um zu sehen wie es passt.
Also im Schrittbereich habe ich mehr Platz aber der Lenker wird viel tiefer sein. 
Ob es wirklich passt wird sich zeigen wenns fertig ist.
Da werde ich woll einen hohen Vorbau montieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (18. September 2010)

So der Umbau von meinem GT Strike Rennrad zum Fitnessbike ist so gut wie fertig.
Fährt sich echt gut und ist sau schnell. 
Was noch fehlt ist ein gelber Sattel, also wenn einer von euch zufällig noch einen liegen hat her damit.  
Am liebsten einen originalen GT.
Wenns sowas gab?
Leider sinds am ende viele verschiedene Gelb töne geworden aber was will man machen.
Vielleicht lass ich im Winter mal alle gelben Teile Pulvern damit es ordentlich aussieht. 
Die Plaste Pedale werden dann vorher auch gegen Aluteile getauscht.
Das Bike gefällt mir so gut das ich beschlossen habe aus meinem GT ZR 1.0 Rahmen ein richtig geiles Singlespeed Bike zu bauen.


----------



## Schones (18. September 2010)

Wow...wirklich sehr schön geworden...


----------



## epic2006 (19. September 2010)

Ist doch ganz nett geworden, der angesprochene gelbe Sattel und evtl noch Clickies (gabs von Ritchey in gelb), dann wärs meiner Meinung nach ne richtig coole Feile!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (19. September 2010)

der Gerrit findet alle Bikes immer "ganz nett". Du weisst schon was des heist? Und sag jetzt blos net "jaja". Da wissen wir alle was des heist. 

Also ich finds schön. Sieht recht dynamisch aus. Wenn du an nen gelben Sattel kommst probiers aus. Wird aber imho gar nicht nötig sein. Befürchte eher das es dann schon wieder zu viel gelb wird.


----------



## epic2006 (19. September 2010)

ok, nicht "ganz nett" sondern echt schön. Ohne dieses ganze CNC-Pimperella Zeugs, mit nem klaren Farbkonzept, das auch durchgezogen wurde/wird. 
Würde mir das Bike nu gar nicht gefallen, würd ich das auch so schreiben oder lassen oder eben sagen: it looks very intresting...

und einen gelben Sattel würd ich auf alle Fälle probieren.

Der Hersteller des Vorbaus würde mich noch interessieren und die Art der Klemmung, ich seh da nämlich keine Schaftklemmschraube...


----------



## Bullfighter (19. September 2010)

Danke für das Lob, ich dachte schon ich werde hier gesteinigt weil ich das GT so umgestylt habe.
Also ein gelber Sattel kommt aufjedenfall, Clickies aufjedenfall nicht.
Solche dinger waren verbaut als ich es gekauft habe und die ersten Teile die ich abmontiert habe. 
Sieht man auf den Bildern weiter oben.
Der Vorbau ist Original GT (sieht man auch gut im 1998 Katalog)
Die Klemmung ist ganz normal 22,2mm bloß die Schraube sitzt versteckt unter einem Alu Deckel.
Ich werde mal ein Bild machen!


----------



## Bullfighter (19. September 2010)

Hier ist ein Bild.




Ich glaub da muß ich mal putzen.


----------



## epic2006 (19. September 2010)

aaaah! Schöner Vorbau. Ich wollte mein Virage ja auch erst mit so schmalen Reifen und eher im Rennradstil aufbauen, nach der ersten Probefahrt mit 7bar Reifendruck hat sich jedoch herausgestellt, dass es für mich nicht praktikabel ist.


----------

